
Book Review: Dignity by Chris Arnade - cdoxsey
https://mereorthodoxy.com/book-review-dignity-chris-arnade/
======
pjmorris
The review starts with a discussion of whether violence or peace is man's
natural state. From the review:

"The defining challenge for social life in our day is that we are now at the
tail end of several centuries of thinking about politics with the assumption
that violence, rather than peace, is the natural state."

Worthwhile.

